
Blockchain in the browser, MetaMask - Stephen_T
https://www.cryptocoinsnews.com/magic-internet-money-is-finally-a-reality-web3-0-is-here/
======
merkleme
Consensys seem to be behind all the interesting projects, can't help but think
that they could go and dominate the blockchain market over the coming decades.
I look forward to the day when software isn't rolled out country by country -
"I tried to go through the process. It asks me for an e-mail address, but I’m
from UK so I can’t proceed as it is currently limited to the U.S."

